# Pedaltrain Jr. Hard-Case Alternatives?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm looking for a hard case for my Pedaltrain Jr. I checked the big US forums and they were suggesting the Pelican 1520, which seems like a good option, but I haven't found it available in a Canadian retail store yet (I have a few emails out to camera stores).

Anyone out there find a case that works well for the Pedaltrain Jr?

My board has the Pedaltrain Boosters attached to the back row, so it's a little taller than other PT JRs.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

try Vistek or MEC for pelican cases. there's another store in Calgary with superb prices but the name of the store slips my mind at the moment.

edit: found it http://www.optimalcaseandlights.com/store/1520_Case.html

Vistek, has this for 60$ more.

i was searching for a nice Pelican a while ago for my camera gear and optimal had the best prices by a long shot.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot! Henry's in Toronto sells that case for $299!!!!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This outfit is out of London...

Pedal Cases

I've no experience with them though.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

hollowbody said:


> Thanks a lot! Henry's in Toronto sells that case for $299!!!!!


yeah, I;m not sure why camera stores have such a high mark up on these cases. optimal gives you the option to add or subtract foam as well. not sure what camera stores will carry as a "Stock" configuration.

I'd also recommend checking out HUNTING stores. they often sell pelican cases as well for storing guns. probably less markup than a camera store as well.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

blam said:


> yeah, I;m not sure why camera stores have such a high mark up on these cases. optimal gives you the option to add or subtract foam as well. not sure what camera stores will carry as a "Stock" configuration.
> 
> I'd also recommend checking out HUNTING stores. they often sell pelican cases as well for storing guns. probably less markup than a camera store as well.


Thanks for the tip, will do!


----------

